
Why some countries are stuck in poverty - brandonlc
https://notesonliberty.com/2019/11/28/why-some-countries-are-stuck-in-poverty/
======
jkuria
Nice but too simplistic. The best work I have come across on the topic is: Why
Nations Fail: The Origins of Power, Prosperity and Poverty

[https://www.amazon.com/Why-Nations-Fail-Origins-
Prosperity/d...](https://www.amazon.com/Why-Nations-Fail-Origins-
Prosperity/dp/0307719227/ref=sr_1_1?crid=L4PRCJBJU6ZN&keywords=why+nations+fail+the+origins+of+power%2C+prosperity%2C+and+poverty&qid=1575175516&sprefix=power+prosperity+po%2Caps%2C1091&sr=8-1)

